# Need good ideas on a soaping name



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

I am not quite ready for a business license, but.. I want a catchy name on my soaping. Right now it's just plain ole JnK Farms. Should I change it or does it matter when trying to catch business.
Karen


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

I just have my farm name on mine (Pettigrew Farm) and a photo of one of my Goats. I have no trouble selling it here.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I think if you don't have a catchy name then make your labels unique, with the name prominent, a good logo, that will help them remember too. There are little things like always using the same font on all your products and business cards, etc. using similar colors that will be part of your "Brand".

The only thing I regret about my co's name is the spelling thing. It's "Capella's Garden Soap Co." We just call it Capella's Garden most of the time. Our farm is Capella's Garden Farm. People remember the name, but they can't remember how to spell it so googling gets tricky! People have even thought it was "cabela's" like the sporting goods store! so think about that too. People always think my name is Capella. I explain that it means "she goat" that helps them remember! 

Try not to get too cutesy. I've been putting my samples in the little black box and some of the names that are in there are just "what? did a ten year old think that up for you?" and I wouldn't even want to use thier stuff! And I can't even think of a example, so obviously they aren't very memorable...or my mind is slipping, which could be the case!!! :biggrin

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen I would use your horse facility name, and not use Farm. You don't want to limit your sales, and having Farm type logo's or names really limits high end sales. Paradise Soap with the straight line part of your P really long so the S could be right in front of the stick bottom part of the P...label and logo and even a soap stamp all in one. PS

Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeh what is wrong with your Logo as on your web page? 
Or as Vicki says Paradise Soap or Soaps


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I am not sure about changing it to Paradise River or? People may think of just my horses as it is a WELL established name.
This venture I am taking is a family/friend ordeal and my great Friend and My intial are J and K(farms) thus the JnK logo.
I will think on this to see if this is how I want to stay or if there is a catchy phrase that jumps out at me.
Thank you for your input though. If you think of anything else please post it.
Karen


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

I like Vicki's idea of paradise soaps. I had a heck of a time when I was starting too. I couldn't think of anything so I just went with my farm name. I know it might limit me somewhat. People love the name at the open air market and always tell me it's cute. I have a poster board that has photos of me milking and making soap. People love that. It will be difficult to get any high end stores with Galloping Goats Farm as the name of the soap. People around here are really into the natural stuff though. I have never come up with anything better so I stay with it. Shannon


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I vote for Paradise Soaps too and I love Vicki's logo idea. 

Shannon, I have my farm name on my soap and a farm on my logo and I am in some very high end stores. If you believe your in your product so will they. I think Galloping Goats Farm is a totally cool name!

I love names that give a mental image. Paradise Soaps reminds me of luxury and a tropical island. For your niche you could put a touch of mango butter in all your stuff  You have to love your name and see it splashed all over your stuff so don't pick it just because we like it.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I like paradise soaps too - that's an awesome name!

Bethany


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, better google paradise soaps or paradise something...seems like I saw it in the little black box.

Bethany


----------

